# Hello Everyone!



## WalkerNom (Jun 29, 2017)

My name is Amber and I was born and raised in Delaware, USA.

I have loved animals for as long as I can remember.  That includes those that people tend to shy away from (insects, reptiles, arachnids, etc.).  I seem to love them the most.  Insects have always fascinated me and you can often spot me in my natural habitat....looking at this cool bug I found, handling giant moths, bringing said moths to family members exclaiming, "Isn't it beautiful?!", admiring the orb weavers in their webs and watching the fireflies at night.  Unfortunately I don't have much experience with mantids, other than the occasional baby that ends up on my shirt or the stray that finds itself in our screened in porch.  But I'd like to change that.

Recently I've been introduced to the Ghost Mantis (Phyllocrania paradoxa) and I've been in love ever since.  I've done tons of reading (and watching videos) but as always, any tips and tricks are welcome.  Especially since I'm not experienced with mantids.  I don't own one yet but I'd like to order one in the near future.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome, Amber.    The forum is a great resource...I know I've spent hours just browsing through topics myself.


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome Amber! I can relate to the fascination with insects in particular. I love to look closely at all the plants around my house to see what I can find in them, but I think my neighbors see me staring intensely at the bushes in front of my townhouse and think I am a little crazy! LOL. 

Also Ghost mantises are an amazing beginner species!  Feel free to ask any questions you have about them here on the forums, and we will be more then happy to answer them all! Most of us have raised them at one time or another and thoroughly enjoyed them, so everyone is always eager to share their experiences here. FYI...I am having a sale on ghosts nymphs on my website for the 4th of July holiday! Sat -Tues. only!


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 29, 2017)

@Ocelotbren - Thank you!  It's really easy to get sucked in...Do you own any mantids yet?

@Sarah K - Thank you!  ...And join the club lol I live very close to my neighbors as well and I'm sure they think I have a screw or two loose.  How perfect that you commented on my thread, I've been stalking checking out your site for a few days now.  It's a lovely site and so helpful!  I might see what I can do about that sale


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 29, 2017)

@WalkerNom It sure is haha.  You search for one subject and find many related threads so you read through all of them, and end up getting linked to other threads from within those, and so on...  I started with two Chinese nymphs in January, and just purchased four ghost nymphs a few weeks ago which are doing great and are really entertaining.


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 29, 2017)

@Ocelotbren - Yeah haha!  Glad your nymphs are doing good!  Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 29, 2017)

Here are a couple: http://imgur.com/a/zhS5z.

The last one just molted to L4 yesterday so they're all at L4 now, and I believe both of those pictures are of them at L4.  I got them at L2-3.  A bit hard to get used to how tiny they are after Chinese nymphs, but so cute!


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 29, 2017)

@Ocelotbren - Aww they're adorable!  Congrats on all of them getting to L4!


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks.    Best of luck with your future mantids!


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 29, 2017)

@Rick - Thanks! c:


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello Amber and welcome to the forum  

Ghosts (Phyllocrania paradoxa) are great species for beginners and anyone wanting something "exotic" looking.  For advice see the Ghost caresheet, but if you have any specific questions just ask.


----------



## Jessie (Jun 30, 2017)

I love ghosts i have 2 midnight and terk.


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 30, 2017)

@CosbyArt - Thank you!  I was so happy to learn that Ghosts were considered a beginner species when I first started reading.  That's not usually the case with creatures I'd like to keep haha!

@Jessie - Awesome!  Do you have pictures?


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jun 30, 2017)

Welcome to the fun group of mantis --fanatics-- err     keepers. Liking small things, I started with ghosts cause of the exotic look and size. Them and orchids are the ones for me.

We had a warm snap last December after some frigid (teens) temps. Saw a winged moth fluttering near the garage. Spent 15 minutes dancing around trying to catch it. Then I realized what I must look like to the neighbors. I can truly say my mantis made me do it! LOL


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 30, 2017)

@Zeppy44 - Do you keep other species?  Or just ghosts and orchids?

Haha, that's funny.  I bet your mantis enjoyed the snack at your expense LOL.


----------



## Jessie (Jul 1, 2017)

@WalkerNom yes ill post a couple.


----------



## WalkerNom (Jul 2, 2017)

Soooo excited that I got to order my first ever mantids!  I ordered two Ghost Mantises and some fruit flies from @Sarah K!

In other news, look who stopped by for a visit:







He/she has been in our porch for about two days.  Water is from me spraying the screen to give it some.  I'm not sure what kind of mantis it is though (I don't know the difference between Chinese and Carolinas).  

I wasn't going to capture it, I don't have bugs ready to feed it and no container to keep it in.  There are plenty of bugs in our porch for it to eat though.  Maybe it will stick around for awhile.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jul 4, 2017)

None kept at present but had 6 ghosts, one female budwing one mystery mantis and a wild caught.

Yeah about that dancing around the side yard  Never did catch that flying mantis dinner. LOL got too winded to keep up with it.  But it was fun while I was doing it.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice visitor!  I'm jealous because I've never actually seen one outside, although supposedly they live around here.


----------



## WalkerNom (Jul 5, 2017)

@Zeppy44 - Awesome!  And too bad about the moth lol.

@Ocelotbren - If you have any evergreen shrubs around, they seem to really love them.  My grandparents have a lot in their a yard and you can usually find ooths or a bunch of babies in them.  Although my grandparent's place seems to be a safe haven for all types of wildlife...


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jul 5, 2017)

@WalkerNom Unfortunately we don't!  I don't think we have a single one in our yard or in the woods behind our house sadly.  A nearby trail area does have some though, so maybe I'll take a harder look at the evergreens there next time.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mystymantis (Jul 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Amber, @WalkerNom. I think it is so cool when you find a wild mantis.  I am pretty sure the mantis in the picture is a Chinese mantis. A great place to find bugs to feed is at a porch light at night. Moths and some other small insects love to come to lights at night. Did the mantis on the screen leave?


----------



## WalkerNom (Jul 5, 2017)

@Ocelotbren - Good luck!

@Mystymantis - Thanks!  My porch will be perfect for catching bugs.  I've already made a fly trap.  Earlier today I noticed the little guy (or girl) wasn't on the screen anymore so I went looking. Just after I gave up I took my dogs out and there it was hanging out on our security light outside, staring at me lol.


----------



## Jessie (Jul 7, 2017)

@WalkerNom Here are the ghost mantis's i have. Terk is to the left, Midnight is to the right on her leaf.


----------



## WalkerNom (Jul 7, 2017)

@Jessie - Aww they are so cute! c:


----------

